
The world's biggest grave robbery: Asia’s disappearing WWII shipwrecks - tmalsburg2
https://www.theguardian.com/world/ng-interactive/2017/nov/03/worlds-biggest-grave-robbery-asias-disappearing-ww2-shipwrecks?CMP
======
alvis
Any idea why low-background steel[1] is that valuable given the fact that it
is only 0.005 mSv/yr above natural levels at 1.26? [2]

[1] [https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-
background_steel](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Low-background_steel) [2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Background_radiation](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Background_radiation)

